
 Twitter has enabled photo tagging by default. You might want to turn it off. - bshanks
https://twitter.com/settings/security#Privacy
======
cyphunk
If someone needs a screenshot howto to turn this feature off:
[http://pic.twitter.com/V02HdSlriS](http://pic.twitter.com/V02HdSlriS)

------
bshanks
i found this via
[https://lobste.rs/s/e7rezf/twitter_has_enabled_photo_tagging...](https://lobste.rs/s/e7rezf/twitter_has_enabled_photo_tagging_by_default_you_might_want_to_turn_it_off)
by [https://lobste.rs/u/eik3](https://lobste.rs/u/eik3)

